# schizophrenic idea but i'm not schizophrenic



## Mr confused (Apr 8, 2016)

i readed a creepypasta about deep web and how can people hack your cam and since then i'm always asking myself what if my camera is hacked and some are watching me
i know it's not true but my mind is in controll always
assure me is this anxiety or schizophrenia or dp


----------



## Confusedandtired (Aug 11, 2015)

The fact that your asking whether or not the thought is true means it's not a true psychotic delusion. If it was you would accept it as reality and act on that without resistant. You resist the thought which makes it an intrusive thouhht.

This is very common with OCD,i have this sometimes when I obsess about that topic. nothing to worry about, just accept the thought and try to move on!


----------

